# What do YOU recommend?



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

so im sitting here getting ready to pull the trigger on a box of Bolivar Belicoso Fino's and Punch Punch. im looking to purchase one other box. what do you all recommend? im not looking for churchills or petit coronas, but anything else is game. let me know what you think ill really enjoy. i like a creamy, coffee toned cigar a lot!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*BBF* Then We'll see you down the slope!!! 

Salud!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ERDM Corona DeLuxe and if you never smoke any Cuban Petit Coronas you are going to miss out on some of their best!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> so im sitting here getting ready to pull the trigger on a box of Bolivar Belicoso Fino's and Punch Punch. im looking to purchase one other box. what do you all recommend? im not looking for churchills or petit coronas, but anything else is game. let me know what you think ill really enjoy. i like a *creamy, coffee toned * cigar a lot!


Just a few:

Bolivar Corona (coffee)
SLR Lonsdale (creamy)
Juan Lopez No.1 & no.2 (creamy)
Cohiba Robusto (Vanilla Bean creamy)
Rafael Gonzalez -- almost all of them (Cocoay-Coffee)
R&J Ex. No.3 & 4 (light touches of Espresso)
Trinidad Reyes (definately creamy with a touch of burnt coffee)
  :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ahh great info! anyone recommend the Diplomatico No. 2? those BBF are going to be great huh!

Jeff i have tried petit coronas and enjoy them immensly im in a 5iver of Party shorts and Boli PC's as we speak!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You cant go wrong with the Bolivars.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

MO i smoked a Boli Corona the other night what a creamy FULL of coffee smoke! i LOVED it. are the BBF's similar?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've noticed you've got a ton of rather BIG cuban cigars. i know, the punch punch isn't THAT big, but it's not small..

the difference i've noticed when making the switch to cubans was how small the majority of their cigars are in RG when compared to the super-fat domestics that are being produced.

for me, still, those larger cuban cigars are still kickin' my ass... so, adding Diplo #2s as your 3rd choice, when you already have BBFs (i know the BBFs are shorter), those are still rather large.

that's just my opinion. if i were you, and you like your RGs fatter, i'd go for something in the robusto/hermoso 4 area. 

i know it took me a little bit of getting use to, smoking cigars that were 40-42 RG, after smoking all those fat non-cubans. nothing wrong with it, just different.

i like the JL lineup, so i'd probably suggest some JL Sel #2s.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i've noticed you've got a ton of rather BIG cuban cigars. i know, the punch punch isn't THAT big, but it's not small..
> 
> the difference i've noticed when making the switch to cubans was how small the majority of their cigars are in RG when compared to the super-fat domestics that are being produced.
> 
> ...


I like IHT's suggestion. You might think about HDM epi # 2's as well for a different flavor profile. I find myself alternating between the JL's and the HDM's in sequence a lot.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

actually i thoroughly enjoy the corona size cigars im actually looking for a corona sized cigar


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> ahh great info! anyone recommend the Diplomatico No. 2? those BBF are going to be great huh!
> 
> Jeff i have tried petit coronas and enjoy them immensly im in a 5iver of Party shorts and Boli PC's as we speak!


Good to hear, didn't want you to miss out on a good thing. You need to try the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona!!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree completly with IHT. I have gravitated to shorter smokes cause i find them a lot better/tastier/satisfying than their bigger brothers, this also goes for NC's


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

For a creamy, coffee-toned stick, I love a HDM DC. You usually have to let them sit a while first though, but they are some of the creamiest cigars I've smoked without being too mild.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ive never had a Punch Punch what do those taste like?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> For a creamy, coffee-toned stick, I love a HDM DC. You usually have to let them sit a while first though, but they are some of the creamiest cigars I've smoked without being too mild.


Mmmm! now that is a big cigar 

Hoyo DC is one good cigar too! imho


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

so many options, so little money. i didnt want to purchase two of the same brand because i wanted to taste different brands


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

well guy I havent had a boli in a long time, so cant give you info on that stogie but I have bought a box of the R/J churchills and they are smoking good smooth and creamy and since it is a big stogie I puff away and enjoy it for about a good hour I recomend it. if you want to try one before you buy a box pm me and Ill send you 1 :SM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> ive never had a Punch Punch what do those taste like?


I like them. They're not powerhouse like a BBF, but a quality, somewhat spicy smoke. For me, it's a great cigar to somke when I want to have a couple of good cigars over a couple of hours and don't want to be blown away by the flavor but yet don't want to concentrate on some of the subtleties. Basically, for me at least, it's a middle-of-the-road smoke that is always enjoyable.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> ive never had a Punch Punch what do those taste like?


dude, they rock. i wish i could explain, but the punch punch (although from a '98 cab) is tied for the best cigar i've ever had.

they have this totally kick ass spice to them, and just smooth.
my late 04 cab i got in Jan is not ready to be smoked, but the 2 i've had, i can taste how good they will be.

if you can find a box from early 03 or so (and you can find some older if you hve the resources), you won't be let down. 
wish i had a couple that were ready to smoke to send to you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> so many options, so little money. i didnt want to purchase two of the same brand because i wanted to taste different brands


then go with your first instincts on the BBF and punch punch, they'll be totally different.
and, if you REALLY want different, try some Quai d'Orsay's, or LGC, or Juan Lopez'.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> dude, they rock. i wish i could explain, but the punch punch (although from a '98 cab) is tied for the best cigar i've ever had.
> 
> they have this totally kick ass spice to them, and just smooth.
> my late 04 cab i got in Jan is not ready to be smoked, but the 2 i've had, i can taste how good they will be.
> ...


IHT makes a great point about their age. Unfortunately, I have zilch in my humi right now because I tend to smoke them young when they are more spicy and less creamy (at least that's the way they seem to me).


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hmmm well i definately want a top of the line cigar for the 'top of the line price im paying!'

Boli BF seems like an amazing smoke, need two more outstanding smokes. ive hard the Diplomatico No. 2 are GREAT also but a big smoke. i wanted to diversify the humidor. im really into the creamy, coffee, loads of smoke cigars so im going to go with some of the recommendations


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i still think you would be very pleased with the punch punch. very good size of a cigar, not very thick (46 RG) but plenty long (nearly 6" - so it's longer than the BBF).

then, for a total change of pace, and still CREAMY, the JL Seleccion #2 is a great robusto, and you should be able to find a SLB (slide lid box - like a cab, but only for 25, BBFs also can come in this format, or dress boxes) from 03 and ready to smoke...

i think you'd be more than happy with those 3, different sizes, different brands, different flavors.

the BBF and Punch Punch are classic cigars for a reason, and the JL #2 is a hidden gem.

those are my opinions though...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

dress boxes are real nice. im gonna go with them IHT thanks!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> i still think you would be very pleased with the punch punch. very good size of a cigar, not very thick (46 RG) but plenty long (nearly 6" - so it's longer than the BBF).
> 
> then, for a total change of pace, and still CREAMY, the JL *Seleccion #2* is a great robusto, and you should be able to find a SLB (slide lid box - like a cab, but only for 25, *BBFs* also can come in this format, or dress boxes) from 03 and ready to smoke...
> 
> ...


*Cuban Triad!*

Very good selections Amigo!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> dress boxes are real nice. im gonna go with them IHT thanks!


some prefer the SLBs though... and the JLs only come in SLBs, but the BBFs you have a choice of dress box/SLB.

sorry if this is more info than you need/want. i'll shut up now. those are just my opinions though, i'm sure there are many other combos you could do.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> ahh great info! anyone recommend the Diplomatico No. 2? those BBF are going to be great huh!
> 
> Jeff i have tried petit coronas and enjoy them immensly im in a 5iver of Party shorts and Boli PC's as we speak!


Haven't had much luck with the Diplo 2's. Two batches and didn't like either of them that much, although I still do smoke them.



MiamiE said:


> MO i smoked a Boli Corona the other night what a creamy FULL of coffee smoke! i LOVED it. are the BBF's similar?


Many of us started our love affair with Boli's through the BBF, but we eventually found ourselves transformed into lovers of the smaller guages.
The BBF is a lot like the Boli Corona/PC/Corona Junior in flavor but more earthy with strong tastes of charcoal (in a nice sort of way). The smalle5r sizes seem to have less ooomph (because they're smaller) but allow for more of the nuance & flavor to come through.

Well, that's just my .02 .


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I would recommend the PSD4 because they just dropped in price to under 2 bills from my source...Besides they are friggen awesome. 

However; I do agree with IHT and some of the others in trying to persuade you to try a PC/TPC. My party shorts last me a good 40 min. that is the same time it takes me to smoke a Torano 1916 corona. They just burn slower (ISOMs).

anyway you can't go wrong with the BBF's and the Punch's.

T


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

These guys know the ropes for sure. I now have a box each of the Boli CJ, Dip # 5, SCDLH El Principe, Party Short, Trini Reyes, and a 1/3 cab of the Boli PC. I love some of the larger guages for sure, but these smaller smokes allow me to enjoy them more often, and do have a wonderful flavor profile that you miss on some of the big powerhouse smokes.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

hollywood said:


> These guys know the ropes for sure. I now have a box each of the Boli CJ, Dip # 5, SCDLH El Principe, Party Short, Trini Reyes, and a 1/3 cab of the Boli PC. I love some of the larger guages for sure, but these smaller smokes allow me to enjoy them more often, and do have a wonderful flavor profile that you miss on some of the big powerhouse smokes.


Yeah; what he said. Plus you can get 50 of 'em for the same price as a box of 25's of the larger format. that adds up to about the same amount of smoke time. Plus the flavors are Pow! I'd really recommend the smaller format that way you will have a variety of shapes, sizes, and flavors. Go for the Party short cabinet.

T


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> hmmm well i definately want a top of the line cigar for the 'top of the line price im paying!'
> 
> Boli BF seems like an amazing smoke, need two more outstanding smokes. ive hard the Diplomatico No. 2 are GREAT also but a big smoke. i wanted to diversify the humidor. im really into the creamy, coffee, loads of smoke cigars so im going to go with some of the recommendations


Go with the Dip #4 for a smaller smoke. They are cheap and tasty. If you've got the cabbage try the Siglo I.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> If you've got the cabbage try the Siglo I.


That is an agreeable statement there! That is going to be my next small vitola purchase. Great little smoke!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wow you all really came through. so many options! i think ive made up my mind though. im gonna go with the BBF's, Punch Punch, and JL #2

im not a fan of Cohiba, had one Esplendido that did nothing for me.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> wow you all really came through. so many options! i think ive made up my mind though. im gonna go with the BBF's, Punch Punch, and JL #2
> 
> im not a fan of Cohiba, had one Esplendido that did nothing for me.


Nice choices...and for the "next" shipment...may I rec. some VR's or San Cristobal's Robusto size....AB FAB!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a helpful thread. I also like creamy smokes w/ hints of coffee/chocolate. I am going to bookmark this - thanks to all for the advice and good luck Miami w/ your purchase.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good thread here lots of information.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> This is a helpful thread. I also like creamy smokes w/ hints of coffee/chocolate. I am going to bookmark this - thanks to all for the advice and good luck Miami w/ your purchase.


I just wanted to welcome Steeltown back to the land of the living....and his avatar has nothing to do with it...no really...stop laughing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> wow you all really came through. so many options! i think ive made up my mind though. im gonna go with the BBF's, Punch Punch, and JL #2
> 
> im not a fan of Cohiba, had one Esplendido that did nothing for me.


Not to throw in more info now that you've made up your mind. But, I thought I would jam my .02 in while its open.

Another thing you ought to think of is the age of the cigars you're getting. Some don't come into their full taste until a couple years.

I like the BBFs a lot, but the smoke that really got me into Bolivars are the Royal Corona. These smoke good fresh, but with 2 years on them they are probably one of my favorites. Also in a robusto is the HdM Epi 2- these are awesome fresh!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I just wanted to welcome Steeltown back to the land of the living....and his avatar has nothing to do with it...no really...stop laughing!


Thanks Doc. I'm finally active on here again, and boy is it fun to think about cigars all day as opposed to fluid dynamics and spent nuclear fuel. I guess the more I post, the more you see the avi. Enjoy!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

well heres an updated list after a day of reviewing:

Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Punch Punch
Juan Lopez No. 2
Diplomaticos No. 2
Partagas SD4
Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Shorts

mighty fine list i think i should start saving. those are my first 9 boxes! 3 are being ordered in the next week. which ones will it be...


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> well heres an updated list after a day of reviewing:
> 
> Bolivar Belicoso Fino
> Bolivar Royal Coronas
> ...


*kaaa Chinggg!!!*

Your total bill is $1,900.00 Sir.
Please come again to La Casa Del Habano!
You want a bag for that Sir?
You're welcome... 

Salud!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wouldnt that be great huh! i figure ~$200 a box. im going to buy them over the next 3-4 months


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> wouldnt that be great huh! i figure ~$200 a box. im going to buy them over the next 3-4 months


Bolivar Royal Corona is not always on stock, Diplomatico No.2 also.
TTT Robusto Extra? that is a box of 12 only for the Price you just said. 

Salud!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

those royal coronas look great. im not to thrilled about the price of the Trinidad's because i only get 12

$1521 shipped from my vendor! minus the Trinidads :hn


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> wouldnt that be great huh! i figure ~$200 a box. im going to buy them over the next *3-4 months*


*3-4 months!!*
I give you 6 weeks and you'll be on your next list!!  :r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

its a long drop to the bottom :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> those royal coronas look great. im not to thrilled about the price of the Trinidad's because i only get 12


*Erik, Bolivar Royal Corona is a great vitola!* imho


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> *3-4 months!!*
> I give you 6 weeks and you'll be on your next list!!  :r


after smoking a good share of cubans i now understand why many dont smoke anything else. im leaning towards this also. such a different flavor. im already plotting my finances for the next two months preparing for the delivery from hell. the bug has bit me hard.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'd say blame DaKlugs, he's the mad bomber around here. [ROFLMAO]

DaveC! Good to see you around. Long time no see.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey Mo are there any other vitolas i should check out to add to my list!?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*You're on the roll Amigo!!!  * 

Salud!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

actually i think nine boxes are enough for now. my humi is a 350 ct. only :hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> Erik, Bolivar Royal Corona is a great vitola! *imho*


someone call my name?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> someone call my name?


 :r so thats what it is!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*


MiamiE said:



hey Mo are there any other vitolas i should check out to add to my list!?

Click to expand...

*Dude, are you serious!?! :r Where should I begin?

Check out the poster hanging in the background of this Florida Mini-Herf .


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Check out the poster hanging in the background of this Florida Mini-Herf .


some ugly mugs in that photo... be warned. :tg


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> hey Mo are there any other vitolas i should check out to add to my list!?


HeheHe!

Check out this link! MIGHT be useful!?! 

INFO BIG TIME !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

or even more sizes can be found HERE!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

great links guys. i wonder if Fred will spare me a poster like that

edit: http://www.thats_a_nono.com


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad IHT convinced you to go with the JL#2, they are great.....but like every cuban they need some age...a yr for sure, but 2-3 for best results. IMHO. Enjoy them, these are my favorite robusto.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The monte edmundo is an A-1 smoke.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Erik, Bolivar Royal Corona is a great vitola!* imho


You would think so with those plume dusted 98's I saw over there in the photos gallery!!

Actually ...
I agree with Pinoyman, very consistent construction, flavor profile. I was happy with my box. I think -0- plugged and tasty in a milder Boli kind of way. Still my BBF's are my favs.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> someone call my name?


as long as your middle initial isn't "a" you're okay.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

colgate said:


> as long as your middle initial isn't "a" you're okay.


Gee I'm such a witty guy. Dumb and slow but oh so witty. I see your name tag already alluded to my little play on words. Slow getting to the party.

I feel like Butters.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im not a fan of the Cohiba or Montecristo lines. i think theyre a bit 'hyped' up


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> im not a fan of the Cohiba or Montecristo lines. i think theyre a bit 'hyped' up


If you ever have a Monte 2 that's on, you'll understand the hype!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Monte No. 2 is about the only one that looks worthwhile


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> im not a fan of the Cohiba or Montecristo lines. i think theyre a bit 'hyped' up


Typically when something gets hyped, it's for a pretty good reason. I don't usually smoke Cohibas because, for the money, I think there are a lot of other good smokes out there. Having said that, I've enjoyed some fantastic Cohibas and like to keep a few of my favorite sizes around. An aged Cohiba can be an incredibly complex cigar. Additionally, Monty 2s are one of my go-to sticks, especially when I'm in the mood for something not too overpowering. They have a great flavor profile and I love how the flavors change and build throuought the cigar. Just my opinion though.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

What Croatan and DonJefe said. Can't beat the Cohiba buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and the flavor is fairly unique. But the price, jeez louise. 

I became unrealistic about my cigar expectations after sampling what was obviously a well aged Monte 2 single at an LHDC. None of the Monte 2's since have measured up and I must assume it was the aging. Smooth, twangy, spice rack spicy as opposed to hot sauce spicy (pepper) and more smooth. Just an epic experience.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Gotta love those Monte 2's..... I think they're freakin' awesome, but yeah the ones from 04 definitely need some age.

I would also recommend anything Boli..... flavor profile is very unique.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i would assume any box of these cubans need at least 6 months in the humidor right? do cubans come wrapped in cellophane?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the machine made cubans are, as well as the one that are hand finished or "a mano"


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

should i go with the Boli PC's or the Party Shorts?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> should i go with the Boli PC's or the Party Shorts?


wait till this weekend for your share of our split than make your desicion.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

correct


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> MO i smoked a Boli Corona the other night what a creamy FULL of coffee smoke! i LOVED it. are the BBF's similar?


If there's a better tasting cigar than a Bolivar that's on, I haven't tried it. :ms


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im going to guess the one i smoked had a few months maybe a year from what im hearing, b/c that beast was definately ON!


----------

